# Coming off a keto diet



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am looking to come off my keto diet in the near future (it has done me well). I am looking for anybodies advice regarding how to re-introduce carbs? any bodies experiences (hackskii I know your a keto fan). I think I am going to go with something like this (extra careful)

There are several reasons why people blow up and gain a lot of weight when trying to come off ketogenic diets. They include:

Carbohydrate intolerance: While on a ketogenic diet, the body becomes more efficient at using fat for energy and therefore "forgets" how to process carbohydrates. So for a few weeks after you start eating normally again, you'll be storing those carbs and getting fatter. Sure, a lot of it will go to muscle glycogen, but a much larger amount than expected will go to fat stores. It takes a few weeks for the body to "remember" how to process carbohydrates.

Insulin Resistance: Ketogenic diets decrease insulin sensitivity. In fact, in people coming off ketogenic diets, the symptoms are similar to those seen in type-2 diabetics! The likelihood of gaining fat due to this insulin resistance is high.

Stimulants: Most dieters abuse caffeine and ephedrine. Both of these substances decrease insulin sensitivity as well and can induce diabetic like symptoms when reintroducing carbohydrates into the body.

Water Gain: Ketogenic diets, because of their effects on fluid balance, can induce mild dehydration. Although this makes you look lean and "dry", it negatively impacts performance. Once you start eating normally again, the body hyperhydrates, causing massive water retention. Although sometimes uncomfortable, this typically leads to big gains in strength in the gym. However, all this water retention does make the physique "blurry." So most people mistake this water gain for fat gain. Unless you have body fat measures done regularly, it'll be hard to know whether it's fat or water.

So now that you know why you blow up, let me tell you how to avoid it:

• The first step is to plan a flexible 6-week transition period in which you'll taper off the ketogenic diet. The most effective way to transition here is to use the insulin and carbohydrate sensitivity measures discussed in part 2 of my Massive Eating Article. Now listen up&#8230; this is important. During this time you'll be supplementing with insulin sensitizing supplements. I recommend 600 mg of alpha-lipoic acid per day, lots of fish oils (at least 6g of DHA and EPA), glucosol (colosolic acid) at about 50 mg per day, and inzitol (d-pintol) at about 50 mg per day. Remember to take the ALA, glucosol, and inzitol during separate carbohydrate meals. Don't take them with a carbohydrate free meal or together. In addition, do your cardio. About 30 min 4x per week, separate from weight training, does wonders for increasing insulin sensitivity and carbohydrate tolerance.

• Have an OGTT and a fasted blood insulin and glucose sample taken at the beginning of the transition week (again, see part 2 of the Massive Eating Article).

• During weeks 1 and 2, gradually reintroduce carbohydrates into the diet. Try replacing 10% of your fat with high fiber, low glycemic and insulin index carbohydrates (if your diet is 60% fat, 40% protein change it to 50% fat, 40% protein, 10% carbohydrate). Some good carbohydrate sources are oatmeal, vegetables, nuts, beans, and fruits. This is easier said than done, though, because most often, when reintroducing carbohydrates into the diet, carbohydrate cravings go through the roof! So be prepared and be strong.

• At the start of week 2, have another OGTT and a fasted blood insulin and glucose sample taken. Your insulin sensitivity should be improved due to the supplementation. If not, stay on 10% carbohydrate 'till it is.

• For weeks 3 and 4, decrease your fat intake and increase your carbohydrate intake to about 20% of the diet, again using high fiber, low GI and II carbohydrates (now you will be at 40%fat, 40% protein, 20% carbohydrate). Follow this for 2 weeks while remaining on the recommended supplements.

• Again, at the start of week 4, have another OGTT and a fasted blood insulin and glucose sample taken. Your insulin sensitivity should be improved due to the supplementation. If not, stay on 20% carbohydrate 'till it is.

• For weeks 5 and 6, decrease your fat intake and increase your carbohydrate intake to about 30% of the diet, again using high fiber, low GI and II carbohydrates (now you will be at 30% fat, 40% protein, 30% carbohydrate). Once you get to this point, you should be home free.

So will this approach prevent all fat gain? No, but it will definitely minimize it. Just keep in mind that you'll probably gain some water and that this is a good thing. But this water does scare most people as they mistake it for fat gain. Just hang in there and the body will normalize over the 6-week period and you'll end up just fine.

Remember, this program requires a lot of effort and discipline, but it's very effective. Don't waste a year of dieting by indiscriminately changing your eating plan. You'll only get fat and/or frustrated. Or you'll never go off the diet that's making you unhappy.

What do you guys think


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Yeah, which is why I'm going to do a keto diet just before I start my cycle...introduce stupid amount of carbs...extreme blow up, well I hope


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Yeah, which is why I'm going to do a keto diet just before I start my cycle...introduce stupid amount of carbs...extreme blow up, well I hope


What about the sick amounts of gear you will be doing. Wont that make you blow up also.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Of course, but I like to get maximum effect, going from below 50g carbs a day to 500g is a huge increase, and should shock the body into growing at a unbelievable rate, and because I actually lose fat when on roids, it will be perfect 

INSANE POWER!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

INSANE POWER!!!! Get some before and after pics and not just of the left bicept.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Will do, you've got the before shots, more or less


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Musclehed, not bad.

I would absolutly add chromium in there. Start off by eating carbs that are really low in the GI like broccoli.

If you want to add a carb then do this post workout. You will be able to handle the carb better as the muscles will accept them easier at this time. Just add one meal of a carb and make it low GI high fiber.

Man the first couple of days the muscles will feel full. I dont think you will have a problem if the diet is clean.

If you are going to eat a carb then add a protein, fat, fiber to it and this wont store as fat. Dont eat huge meals either.

I thought ALA made you hyperglycemic? I have to re-read the ALA again. If ALA lowers blood sugars then I would take that with a carb meal, along with the protein and fat and fiber.

How much did you lose?

Do you look much better?

How did you feel?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think it is a bit extreme. I think if you just stick with the real clean carbs and introduce them slowly then you will be ok. I like the zone diet better only because you dont have to add carbs you are already using them. But the ones you are using are not going to put fat on you.

Insanity has a good idea. Do the keto diet and 4 weeks into your big cycle introduce carbs. You will put on some size and double water retention.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Hackskii,

Hey bud,

I am 3 and a 1/2 weeks in and down about 13/14 pounds of fat (i would guess at 4/5 % fat) (shedding post Cancun 'gains'). I could not be happier with it so far, once you get used to it I could go for months, and my shopping bills are way down .

I generally find it hard to loose fat (much easier putting muscle on), so am impressed with my results. Look a whole lot better for it. Upper abs are out nicely, stil storing some fat around the waist, so going for another week. I would go as far as to say that the M1T helped me loose almost no muscle (and at 1300 kcals thats impressive). It also has a side affect of lack of appetite (jackpot).

I think the T3 (low dose 50mcg) did a good job of keeping my thyroid during such a supressive diet (common problem with keto diets), and the jury is stil out on clen.

Will definalty be doing it again next spring. I just can't wait to start bulking again (stil a few months of practical cutting left 6% here I come)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Musclehed said:


> Hey Hackskii,
> 
> Hey bud,
> 
> ...


That is awsome. Good job mate. Very impressive. Wow 5-6% not bad. I think I am at 56%  Hey I feel strong though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that is impressive.

I forgot to add this number in the equation.

Only add 5 grams a day per week of carbs. Keep adding the 5 gram number till you can accept the carbs back.

Nice going bro.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

to clarify, I have LOST 4/5% of fat, I do not (although I wish) 4/5% fat. I am currently about 11% (started about 16). It did sound misleading sorry


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro, 11 is really good. Fantastic job there.

I could get there but it would take a lypo suction, tummy tuck, HGH, T3, clen, cardio @ 4 hrs a day, ECA's, and dieting for 10 years.

I cant afford that and I dont have the time so I guess I will stay like the Pilsbury dough boy instead


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

11% is still very good. Good job mate. Hackskii dont be so hard on yourself. You look a lot better than you used to. Rome wasn't built in a day and neither was Arnold.  Why does that make me laugh my asss off every time I say or read that? Oh I know I coined it and other people stole it.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

yeh good work bro!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh mate great work could you give us an emaple of your daily diet on that?

i mean what you eat etc, i am interested in cutting in the future and diet is the key thing yet the thing i have trouble with, cheers bro?

how much muscle loss did you experience throughout?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You said that right Robin. Diet is key when fat loss is concerned for cutting.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yah, **** trojan horse detected BASTARD


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

What did I eat? Nothing (well practically).

Three weeks, daily cals ~ 1300-1400

50% holland and barett optimum oil

50% from all-in-one whey isolate

about 4 shakes a day

The amazing thing is I have lost none-very little muscle, all my lifts have been consistant (even crept up a little). I am thanking the low dose M1T for this (also running T3 so M1T had that to deal with too).

Sticking with the diet for another week (stil in exam time, easier time I find to diet hard, no nights out, meals out etc).

Playing around with my calculator, I loose about 7/8 pounds I will be 7% body fat. Bring it on. There is a very high crash rate on this diet, and if u do its two steps backwards. Just a warning.

p.s. I did alow my self a few 'treats' now and again, the odd can of tuna, slice of cheese. I kills me neglecting all I know and believe about PWO nutrition, but its a short term thing. Kinda cool seeing ur body change on a week by week basis.

Any questions welcome


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

Erm...Thats risky...no solids at all! I would eat some solids...you'll lose more weight that way


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Some may say it sounds a little 'insane', guess its not for you 

Give it a read

http://www.testosterone.net/html/body_107fat.html

http://www.testosterone.net/html/body_113fat.html

Both by Brock Strasser, and it works


----------

